
Wavelength, published by Asana - andygcook
http://wavelength.asana.com
======
finid
Asana does a very bad job of telling you what their product does, and I hate
being prompted to sign up for something when I don't even know what the
product does.

Trello does a much better job with their products tours/info.

~~~
freehunter
It took me forever to realize it's a magazine.

At least I'm fairly certain it's a magazine. Right? Okay I'm still not sure.

------
Xyik
I'm actually super confused by what this is.

~~~
ttam
had to go into "About" to make sure I understood what it was

Wavelength is a publication for teams who aspire to do great things
together—through a mindful, purposeful approach.

[https://wavelength.asana.com/about/](https://wavelength.asana.com/about/)

~~~
jgalt212
> Wavelength is a publication for teams who aspire to do great things
> together—through a mindful, purposeful approach.

The product may our may not be great, but that tagline is downright horrible.
Engineers need to spend more time with marketing folks so that the value props
of their products are correctly conveyed to the marketplace.

~~~
freehunter
From reading a few articles, I get the feeling that this is made by marketers,
for marketers. Engineering only comes into play because Asana is a software
company, but I mean "Epic empowerment: distributing authority to everyone in
your company"? That's 100% marketers talking to marketers.

I don't think you're going to get much value from this.

------
VexorLoophole
My main problem with things like Asana is: How should i suggest such a thing
for my company, when we will share super duper secret company stuff in there.
There is simply no way to do this. Would love to see a nice and polished Team
based software like asana, which doesnt feel 'unsafe' for company use.

~~~
nulagrithom
Well, first, you should consider whether this is actually a problem. I've had
coworkers worry about this sort of thing with Travis CI, Coveralls,
CodeClimate, etc, the fear being that "they'll have our code and can steal
it!!" Took some time to convince them that nobody working at Travis CI gives a
shit about our spaghetti code (let alone making it run with no docs!)

If you've taken a hard look at your secret squirrel company stuff and you've
decided that 1) these ideas truly are trade secrets worth stealing and 2) they
need to be documented in detail inside the product, then yeah, you might want
to look at some kind of self-hosted option.

I suspect however that 90% of these concerns are simple hubris, much akin to
"sign this NDA before we talk about my startup idea."

~~~
freehunter
Or we might have client data (even just client names) that we're not allowed
to talk about.

If my clients knew I was telling everyone that they run my software, I'd be
sunk. And probably sued.

------
rch
So it's blog, and one that hijacks the back button at that.

~~~
flukus
Solved by noscript, at the cost of breaking what should be a basic html page.

------
stuartaxelowen
Love the piece on Work-Life balance being a fractal.

I think you can generalize it for variety of "subjects" for your mind -
sometimes work feels better than holiday, and sometimes that book at a coffee
shop is exactly the perspective you needed to keep going.

------
tomc1985
"A publication with purpose"

Yeah, to make Asana money. Textbook 'outreach'

------
deepakhj
Not sure what this is.

------
yalogin
So is this a blog like techcrunch? What is it?

------
mgberlin
Please don't hijack my back button with your annoying "subscribe" modal.

~~~
danielhunt
That behaviour is frustratingly frustrating.

A few colourful words were uttered because of their shady, terrible UX choice.

And all for a few extra email addresses? God damnit, what the hell is wrong
with people?

------
blacksmith_tb
The title doesn't help you guess what you're clicking into, I might gloss it
as "Wavelength, a company blog, by Asana, a time-tracking app co."

~~~
andygcook
Good point. I just took the title tag of the page. Looks like the mods changed
it.

